# Ella Mae and Chewie's breeding journal



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

Day 4 after Ella Mae laid her first egg, the second egg came yesterday


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Ella Mae laid her third egg the yesterday !!*

I'm not sure if she's done, I kinda hope she is, she's so small and dainty.


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Ella Mae laid her fourth egg today*

I'mhappy but at the same a little worried because she seems so small and young and this is her first clutch


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

From the pictures the eggs look nicely formed and a good size, so she should be fine. If there's any blood when she's passing the eggs or if the eggs are oddly shaped or discoloured, that is when you should worry. Have the pair been mating correctly? Is there a chance the eggs could be fertile?


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

CharVicki, Ella Mae and Chewie are or were constantly mating, so I'm hoping the eggs are fertile, Ella Mae just laid her 5th egg today. Her and Chewie are constantly taking turns incubating them.


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*ask and you shall receive. ...*

Ok Ella Mae is an egg pooping machine, she just laid her *5th egg today !! So now my question is, how many eggs can she lay before she's done ?? Sorry I'm new to this, I've had cockatiels before but I never bred them.
That's the very protective Chewie dad on the eggs


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*the 6th and, hopefully the last. ...*

Ella Mae laid her 6th egg today, I'm hoping that's the end of her laying streak, as her poops were normal and small again.


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*She's done !!!!*

Ella Mae is done laying eggs !!! I candled her eggs the other night, and it looks like there might be at least 4 out of 6 eggs that are fertile.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

ooooh how exciting!!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Good luck with the eggs.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds so cute and exciting ! Best of luck-hope all goes well and both you and your birds get a lot of cute fluffballs Hugs and kisses from Brazil - Teresa


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*I'm so excited !!!*

I candled Ella's eggs just now and saw movement in one of them !!!


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Baby # 1 !!!!*

Chewie and Ella Mae's 1st chick


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

OOOooo, you must be so excited!


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

I am dianne


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats !!!It must be so cool!Hope everything goes well with your little birdie family.Please update us X x


----------



## madmahi (Apr 25, 2014)

*Wow*

Congrats for the first hatchling.


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*just a quick update on the baby*

Chewie, feeding his first baby


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, that's SO cute! He must be so happy to have that little baby to feed.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

That's a good father bird.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

He is a wonderful Daddy bird ! X x


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*just a quick update on the baby*

Baby # 2 came into the world last night!!!! <3


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

aww the parents are so gorgeous and look like they are doing a great job, I miss having little chicks to watch grow 

It might have just been the shadow from in the box when you took the picture but the chick looked a little red, you might want to watch in case any of them are dehydrated when they hatch, but it was probably just because it was in the box  Good luck, looks like you'll have your hands full if all the eggs hatch


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*welcome baby # 3 !!!!*

Newly hatched Baby # 3


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Baby 3 looks like breaking out of the shell wore him out!
Congratulations on your 3 babies.


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Baby baby baby. ....*

Baby weight checks....


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*more baby pics*

Weight checks and cute pics.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

OH,what a lovely family! Birdies and you are all doing an excellent job!Congrats on your little bundles of joy ! X x


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

nassrah said:


> OH,what a lovely family! Birdies and you are all doing an excellent job!Congrats on your little bundles of joy ! X x


Thank You nassrah, I love my little birdy family


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Baby #4 broke free from its shell*

Baby weight checks.


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*update on Ella's babies*

So I started naming the babies, and baby # 5 sounds like he's on his way out of his egg, and that will be it for the eggs. On that note, what should I do with the last remaining egg that's infertile ?
Another question, is it normal that mommy and daddy start spending less time in the nesting box ? Ella Mae and Chewie seem to be going in the box less and I'm worried about the babies getting cold and under fed ? Thoughts, answers or advice anyone ? FYI's, I work, so I'm gone from 5:30 am to 3 p.m, I don't have a heating pad at the moment and I did buy some formula.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I am so sorry this is happening.The babies are really cute! I am no expert, but surely read somewhere in this website that parents can do that and then we would have to assist feeding the babies.I am pretty sure you will find links here about how to do it.It also came to my mind to suggest that you PM one of the website experts, srtiels , Suzanne Russo .She will be happy to help you .Good luck and all the best .Hugs and kisses from Brazil X x Teresa


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

nassrah said:


> I am so sorry this is happening.The babies are really cute! I am no expert, but surely read somewhere in this website that parents can do that and then we would have to assist feeding the babies.I am pretty sure you will find links here about how to do it.It also came to my mind to suggest that you PM one of the website experts, srtiels , Suzanne Russo .She will be happy to help you .Good luck and all the best .Hugs and kisses from Brazil X x Teresa


Thank you Teresa  the babies are doing great so far, and mommy and daddy are still good parents, I was just worried about their spending less time in the box with the babies.


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*all my children. ...*

Baby #5 finally broke free yesterday, now all eggs have hatched. !!!
Babies are getting bigger and cuter.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

wow 5 babies that's awesome and they are all so adorable 

The parents start spending less time in the box when the babies are around a week old which makes it a perfect time to start handling them more, if the first chick is around a week old now that might be why they are coming out more. Usually you'll have to keep an eye on the youngest chicks with this many anyway since the food they are getting will be more suited for the older ones. As for the remaining egg if it's infertile and not dis it should be alright to leave it in there for a little longer so the parents can see it's not hatching and baby #5 might use it to prop up on or I don't see why you couldn't remove it if you want to.

But it looks like they are doing a good job, if it looks like the babies aren't getting enough you could assist feed.

You are doing a great job so far though


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

blueybluesky said:


> wow 5 babies that's awesome and they are all so adorable
> 
> The parents start spending less time in the box when the babies are around a week old which makes it a perfect time to start handling them more, if the first chick is around a week old now that might be why they are coming out more. Usually you'll have to keep an eye on the youngest chicks with this many anyway since the food they are getting will be more suited for the older ones. As for the remaining egg if it's infertile and not dis it should be alright to leave it in there for a little longer so the parents can see it's not hatching and baby #5 might use it to prop up on or I don't see why you couldn't remove it if you want to.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your feedback blueybluesky


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Babies are so precious. ....*

I'm so in love with these cuties.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

So very cute and I like their names  are you going to be keeping them?
Thank you for sharing their pictures and updates, I'm really looking forward to seeing them all feathered


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*update on Ella's babies*

Just got through feeding and weighing the babies, what a blessing, especially after a long day at work, these little guys are a precious miracle, and I'm so excited and happy to be a part of it. *

Cuddles 12 days 63.3 g. 6/9=57.3 g., 6/8=56.2 g., 6/7=39.3g

Vlork 10 days 44.3 g * * 6/9=42.0 g., 6/8=37.9 g., 6/7=29.4g.

Charlie 8 days 36.1 g. * 6/9=29.9 g., 6/8=26.7 g., 6/7=20.0 g.

Junebug 6 days 16.7 g. * 6/9=n/a, 6/9=13.9 g., 6/7=8.7 g.

Cinco 4 days 10.0 g * * * 6/9=7.2 g., 6/8=5.9 g., 6/7=3.7g.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

They are growing so fast and so cute!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They are adorable babies! I like their names,specially Cinco,which is five in my native language,Portuguese .Congrats !Please,keep us updated X x Teresa


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Ella Mae and Chewie's brood*

Baby update. Doing good, getting bigger. Cuddles 103.6 g, 18 days, Vlork 81.5 g, 16 days, Charlie 75.8 g, 14 days Junebug 44.0 g, 12 days and Jewel 30.7 g. 10 days


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Very sweet babies! Really made me smile.
Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

The picture with the whole cockatiel family melted my heart.Its a sweet miracle!Thanks for the updating.You are a wonderful MOM! X x Teresa


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awwww, sooo cute!!


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Aww! What a sweet little family!


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

nassrah said:


> The picture with the whole cockatiel family melted my heart.Its a sweet miracle!Thanks for the updating.You are a wonderful MOM! X x Teresa


Thank You Nassrah, they melt my heart everytime I see them do I love them to pieces. .


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

dianne said:


> Very sweet babies! Really made me smile.
> Thanks for posting the pictures.


Thank You dianne


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Status on the babies......*

They're growing like weeds.


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jellie said:


> Aww! What a sweet little family!


Thank you Jellie.


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Awwww, sooo cute!!


Thanks CharViki


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I havent been here for some time due to work and health issues in the family,Ive only just logged in-krismiss71 youve got a beautiful birdie family growing up !Theyre gorgeous! Congrats X x Teresa


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

nassrah said:


> I havent been here for some time due to work and health issues in the family,Ive only just logged in-krismiss71 youve got a beautiful birdie family growing up !Theyre gorgeous! Congrats X x Teresa


Thank you Teresa  I love my babies, each one is cuter than the next and very entertaining.


----------

